# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  DHL Mission Report - Month Four

## Saizaphod

*If you're new to the League, read this first!
The Missions of the fourth month have arrived!*

*Brief additional information about the targets:*
*Behind a door* Open a door and face any opponent that the dream offers you. Tip; expectation helps.
*Zombie* There's at least one zombie roaming around the dream world threatening the citizens. Find the zombie and defeat it!
*Ask for an opponent* Ask the dream directly for an opponent and then fight any entity that appears!
*Swordsman* A skilled swordsman is challenging anyone brave enough to fight him. See if you can beat him! 
*Dream villain* Time to prove your worthiness! Fight a Dream villain!
*Alien* An alien has landed on the planet and is causing havoc across the dream world. Bring the alien down!

*Forest giant* Thousands of farmers are leaving a forested valley. They're pale and scared, and they tell rumors of "something" moving above the treetops, something colossal. Countless of small towns look to be "crushed" under something incredibly heavy, as if a mountain had passed through. *Find the forested valley/forest* and face the enemy!
*Demon king* A dark lord has awoken from his eternal sleep. Find the dark lord and defeat him, before he can fulfill his dark and monstrous plans!

*Get battling!*

1. Hukif 2. Snowstrider 3. MadMonkey 4. Sensei 5. DreamCafe11 6. Saizaphod 7. Stintman 8. Shabby 9. TheAssassin56 10. MagicChicken 11. Patience108 12. NarutoUzukami 13. Cookino 14. DreamsMadeReal 15. Scalysaurus 16. ExothermReacton 17. AlienTommy 18. Elaol 19. Letaali 20. FryingMan 21. jarjar 22. Keeboard
*Events of the last month*
Last month's missions

*Song*(DreamCafe11) and *Batgirl*(Stintman) promoted to *C*-Tier. 
Note: You can view the other Heroes' battles by clicking the "Task" underneath. *= comment.
*Song* completed a Yellow-Task and a Green-Task gaining *9 Points.*
*Batgirl* completed a Green-Task* gaining *4 Points.*
*+* Batgirl found out that she has a batcave underneath her grandparents' house.

*TheAlien*(AlienTommy), *Elaol*, *Ghost*(Letaali), *Lord Emerion*(jarjar) and *Pitch*(Keeboard) have joined the Dream Hero League.

----------


## DawnEye11

Cool opponents.  :split:  I'll try at it since i need more goals.

----------


## DawnEye11

I was hoping to do the sword mission in my recent lucid but I couldn't find a good opponent. I only ended up fighting a non human entity which i think would fit the behind the door task.

"I entered a room that reminded me of the place where you have to jump from one place to another to get rubies but I ended up in a apartment building instead.There I was able to find what looked like a blue dragon and fought him with wind and a sword but I took him out pretty quickly. This made me feel dissatisfied since I wanted to fight a sword guy. I noticed Dawn in the room and told him to fight me. I swung my sword at him lightly and he blocked it telling me to calm down. He wasn't in a fighting mood at all but I still kept trying to make him fight me until I thought about Andres and kokkiri forest. "

Creepy Dream Characters/Fighting Drive - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## MadMonkey

I look forward to the swordsman mission because I have started summoning the master sword again and have been practicing with that! All the other missions sound fun too. Should give me the inspiration to get back on my A game.  ::D:

----------


## ExothermReacton

Oh man, I found the dream villain I think but my level of lucidness was way too low to call it an actual encounter. He is a giant red tentacle with an eye in its middle by the way. Don't ask me, I don't understand either.

----------


## Cookino

All these tasks are pretty cool, especially the orange, red and white ones. I think I'm going for the swordsman one first.

----------


## Saizaphod

> I was hoping to do the sword mission in my recent lucid but I couldn't find a good opponent. I only ended up fighting a non human entity which i think would fit the behind the door task.



Yea that counts as completed  :smiley:  *3 Points* again for Song! Or was the sword the acrobatic blade?





> Oh man, I found the dream villain I think but my level of lucidness was way too low to call it an actual encounter. He is a giant red tentacle with an eye in its middle by the way. Don't ask me, I don't understand either.



Did you _know_ you were dreaming? If you did that means you were lucid at least to some degree and that would count for " Encounter enemy - 1 Point ". Do you want the one point ?  :smiley:

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Did you _know_ you were dreaming? If you did that means you were lucid at least to some degree and that would count for " Encounter enemy - 1 Point ". Do you want the one point ?



Well, I knew it when I saw the tentacle guy. I just wasn't lucid enough to think of what I want to do etc.
If that is sufficent for one point, I take it^^

----------


## Cookino

Hey Saiz, I've been wondering if I could change up my Hero persona? I kinda want to redo it with new powers, cause I came up with new, better ideas for powers and that I think would be way more fun to use. I figured I might as well do it now since I haven't done any missions yet. If it's okay with you, I'll post my new hero in the DHL introduction post.

----------


## Saizaphod

> Well, I knew it when I saw the tentacle guy. I just wasn't lucid enough to think of what I want to do etc.
> If that is sufficent for one point, I take it^^



*1 Point* for Draconov. Sweet, another member with a score!  :smiley: 





> Hey Saiz, I've been wondering if I could change up my Hero persona? I kinda want to redo it with new powers, cause I came up with new, better ideas for powers and that I think would be way more fun to use. I figured I might as well do it now since I haven't done any missions yet. If it's okay with you, I'll post my new hero in the DHL introduction post.



Ofc! You can change anytime you want in the future too.  :smiley:

----------


## ExothermReacton

I report that the swordsman has withdrawn and has agreed to leave the city instead of causing trouble by challening people.
What a weird but still beautiful fight that was!

Challenging the sinister sword fighter and a glimpse of the Wide Lands - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2206183

Kind of forgot about this. Had some aliens invade zodra. I don't know if it counts. But I thought it would be worth mentioning here. I used all sorts of powers so obviously no bonus if it does count. I wasn't trying for it also,  if that sways the vote. Haha.

----------


## Saizaphod

> I report that the swordsman has withdrawn and has agreed to leave the city instead of causing trouble by challenging people.
> What a weird but still beautiful fight that was!



*5 Points* more to Draconov! Oh and don't worry about not winning the battles in case some opponent turns out to be way too hard , you'll still get the points.  :smiley: 





> Kind of forgot about this. Had some aliens invade zodra.



Did you know the monk was an alien?

----------


## Sensei

> *5 Points* more to Draconov! Oh and don't worry about not winning the battles in case some opponent turns out to be way too hard , you'll still get the points. 
> 
> 
> Did you know the monk was an alien?



Yes indeed. The whole crew came from a different world,  and I was aware of that from the  beginning.

----------


## DawnEye11

I'm back guys. :3 Also, I did not use the acrobatic blade. I keep forgetting that I changed it.>. <

----------


## Saizaphod

> Yes indeed. The whole crew came from a different world,  and I was aware of that from the  beginning.



That is *15 Points* then! Nice! You bumped yourself to the second place on the rankings with that fight. 




> I'm back guys. :3 Also, I did not use the acrobatic blade. I keep forgetting that I changed it.>. <



Welcome back  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

> That is *15 Points* then! Nice! You bumped yourself to the second place on the rankings with that fight. 
> 
> Welcome back



Yay. I am planning on getting some more done soon. Been working on other things tho.  :smiley:  will get them done if I feel like fighting.

----------


## DawnEye11

Well I did not plan on doing this fight for dhl but I was still lucid so can I still get some points for that?Also, I still plan on using the acrobatic blade but I'm too used to using the sword now.

Dream

I appeared in a hallway next to a bathroom, where a old witch tried to win a lucid dream battle with me. I didn't like the image of the evil, old, competitive, dark witch that stood near the curtains so I put my hand on her face after walking in the bathroom and told her to disappear. She almost did but did not and picked me up with her hands, trying to throw me in a black abyss that appeared on her body. It also looked as if she turned into a reaper. I screamed into her dark abyss words that were positive than jumped out of her grip. 

She smiled and tried attacking me with her devilish eyes but I didn't let her gaze effect me. She than made a sword appear and threw it in my direction. I dodged it and ran into the halls. There I saw the witch run upstairs and thought she was going to get a knife or sword.  I regretted thinking of that but I was prepared for it. I heard her run down than turn the corner into the hall with a long sword. Dodged her sword swing while thinking of Bleach's main character than grabbed it and flung it away from her. I than imagined a small sword and attacked her with it. She ran back and threw another sword at me but I just grabbed it and changed it to my sword by making it longer. I than made the final swing across her chest. She disappeared after that than some dc started talking about adventure time with me as I observed some patterned stitching on the sword that I had.I woke up afterwards.

----------


## Saizaphod

> Well I did not plan on doing this fight for dhl but I was still lucid so can I still get some points for that?



She used a sword against you so I think that is a completion. Congrats on completing the swords"man" task!  :smiley:  *5 Points* again to Song! And no the fights don't have to be DHL related. Fight opponents in lucids = get points  :smiley: . 

Btw do you guys want new missions or do you want to continue another month with the current ones? I'm okay with both options, but I'm kinda just running out of ideas for opponents  ::lol:: .

----------


## Sensei

> She used a sword against you so I think that is a completion. Congrats on completing the swords"man" task!  *5 Points* again to Song! And no the fights don't have to be DHL related. Fight opponents in lucids = get points . 
> 
> Btw do you guys want new missions or do you want to continue another month with the current ones? I'm okay with both options, but I'm kinda just running out of ideas for opponents .



I'm fine either way too. I won't mind sticking with the same tasks. They are good.  :smiley:  

If you need any suggestions for fighters,  hit me up. I have had a lot of fighting dreams.  ::D:

----------


## DawnEye11

> She used a sword against you so I think that is a completion. Congrats on completing the swords"man" task!  *5 Points* again to Song! And no the fights don't have to be DHL related. Fight opponents in lucids = get points . 
> 
> Btw do you guys want new missions or do you want to continue another month with the current ones? I'm okay with both options, but I'm kinda just running out of ideas for opponents .



Haha She wasn't a man but glad It still counts. :3 If you want you can keep the same ones or maybe take suggestions from sensei.

----------


## ExothermReacton

> She used a sword against you so I think that is a completion. Congrats on completing the swords"man" task!  *5 Points* again to Song! And no the fights don't have to be DHL related. Fight opponents in lucids = get points . 
> 
> Btw do you guys want new missions or do you want to continue another month with the current ones? I'm okay with both options, but I'm kinda just running out of ideas for opponents .



Well, we could just add one or two opponenets for the next month and keep the old ones as well. Or we make a completely community made month in that everyone is allowed to add one opponent. Might be a long list if everyone actually adds one but we can have a "Apocalypse month/double-month" then. Why not? ::D:

----------


## Saizaphod

> Or we make a completely community made month in that everyone is allowed to add one opponent. Might be a long list if everyone actually adds one



I like the idea that everyone gives ideas for opponents. The " community month" sounds good! Kinda like in the TotMs. I'll credit the person like : " _Opponent_ ( ~ _ExothermReacton_ )




> If you need any suggestions for fighters,  hit me up. I have had a lot of fighting dreams.



Okay, send every idea you got !  :smiley: 

So yeah, anytime you get an idea that could be a good opponent send me a PM. Send as many as you want and I'll pick the best for the next month. Won't have to be only for the next month, send them any time you want!

----------


## GenghisKhan

For me ok to keep those tasks, since I just started here !

*HERE* DJ entry of a very long WILD this morning, where I:
- Encountered the Forest Giant. I felt it was a good entity, just defending his land, so even though I threatened it, I found a compromise solution to avoid fighting it. I used no dream power directly against it, I just flied to its head's height and used fire magic on myself as a threat. I am not sure how/if all that encounter counts at all.
- Fought the Swordsman with just sword. Then it become stone
- Asked for opponent, nothing happened

Seems like I am not so much in a fighting attitude these days, but in the past I often resorted to peaceful approaches with dream enemies: the Moth-man and a Demon

Cheers !

----------


## Sensei

Ghengiskhan cant seem to get his fighting spirit up. That is something that never happened to the real Khan.  :wink2:  

I swear,  half the time I LD fighting seems like too much work. Haha.

----------


## GenghisKhan

That's very true
In my case I think it has to do with too much dream power, that translates into easy uninteresting fights in the long run
But hey I joined DHL so let's change that !

----------


## Sensei

> That's very true
> In my case I think it has to do with too much dream power, that translates into easy uninteresting fights in the long run
> But hey I joined DHL so let's change that !



That is why we limit our powers. Of course if you are too powerful for any battle,  then practice your creating ability and create a DC that can nullify certain/all powers,  maybe a sense or 2 as well.  Then you start getting in crazy fights.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

Had a few LDs this morning. Remembered a task but didn't make it to fight anyone. 

*Spoiler* for _Forest giant!!_: 




I am in my living room. wait... this is a dream! I run to my window and am getting ready to jump out, but I look down and notice that I am 5 stories up. I question it a little so I do a reality check. My thumb is just a bloody stump. I jump down and free fall the whole way, stopping myself at the last second and then alighting on the ground. (Really good body feeling here. It actually feels like falling that far! So it was really fun!). I then walk around and notice that even though I am on my street and there are all sorts of cars and things, there are no people, maybe because it is dark out? I also still have my one part of my headphones on from when I went to sleep and can hear "Mostly Harmless" in the background. It is actually the part where Random is walking through a forest. I remember that there is a forest near here and decide to try some tasks... what task? I have trouble remembering, but then I remember that I haven't been having trouble remembering lately, and I instantly remember the forest giant task! I start heading toward the forest. Making a "BOOM!" sound with my mouth as I get closer to the forest, I notice that I am no longer making the sound and that there is an actual sound coming from the forest. I notice a huge flashing sign, so I decide to use it for some dream powers and I touch it. It makes a lot of pretty colors, but when I touch it, it goes blank like it was on screen saver mode and then comes to life. I wake up. :/ 

A little anti climactic! But whatever! I had 2 more LDs other than this, all starting from my house and I jumped out the window again in another one, but just flew around and looked at people and studied what the DCs were doing. haha. In another one I took my headphones off and could still hear the audiobook, but just in one ear. Pretty fun night, just nothing intense.  :smiley:  just vivid and present. Will give it another try soon.

----------


## GenghisKhan

> That is why we limit our powers. Of course if you are too powerful for any battle,  then practice your creating ability and create a DC that can nullify certain/all powers,  maybe a sense or 2 as well.  Then you start getting in crazy fights.



That's a great suggestion ! I will think about something around these lines

Thanks !

----------


## Saizaphod

> - Fought the Swordsman with just sword. Then it become stone
> 
> - Asked for opponent, nothing happened
> 
> - Encountered the Forest Giant. I felt it was a good entity, just defending his land, so even though I threatened it, I found a compromise solution to avoid fighting it. I used no dream power directly against it, I just flied to its head's height and used fire magic on myself as a threat. I am not sure how/if all that encounter counts at all.
> 
> I often resorted to peaceful approaches with dream enemies: the Moth-man and a* Demon*



Well deserved *5 Points*!

*5 Points* for the effort of course  :smiley: 

Really impressive encounter and use of dream abilities(!), but I didn't really expect something like _this_ to happen, like encountering the opponent and then solving the situation _without_ fighting. The idea is to fight, but you got rid off the threat and I think that counts! Now we just missed an opportunity to get to read an awesome dream battle. *50 Points* and a *Golden star*!!

You have past experience with demons so I think that the Demon king will be no problem for you.  :smiley:  He might be more hostile than you think though!

So we got another League member with a great starting score of 60 Points and a Golden star! Welcome to the A-Tier, Genghis Khan. :superman:  You may now enter the Crisis room at the Dream Hero League's head-quarters.

*Update*
Next mission report coming in 17.11, you may try to accomplish this month's tasks until then. If I closed the thread before you got a chance to report in a mission you completed, you can post it into the next thread too.

----------


## Cookino

Cool to see that there's some activity going on this month. I actually wanted to try the villain, alien and swordsman one but my LD frequency has declined the past few weeks. It's probably due to the fact that these weeks have been pretty freaking stressful due to college and other personal stuff. I'm actually probably not going to be very active here during this month, however vacations are coming shortly and I'll probably be able to relax and LD more.

I actually had a short LD where I climbed out of my window and wanted to fly. I was hanging to the metal bars in my window and tought of letting go, but the tought of hanging there in the air floating withouth anything to hold on really scared me so I kept holding on. I'm also still trying to get better at dream control and have quite a few personal goals in mind. So yeah sorry, it's probably gonna be some time before I become active here in the league and start getting to missions.

----------


## Saizaphod

The new missions have arrived! Good luck heroes!

This month's greatest Hero - Genghis Khan!



_Closing thread. Well fought._

----------

